# billing as new pat.



## Onelm (Apr 23, 2008)

I billed 2 weeks ago for a pat. with a problem on the ear (380.16). then he comes back with a totally diff. problem. Can I bill as 99243/99244 since is not considered a f/u based on the first visit?


----------



## efrohna (Apr 23, 2008)

First off, your title to this is:  New Patient.

99243, 99244 are consultations.  Is there a request from another physician asking for an opinion or advice on this new problem?  If not, this is NOT a consult.  Remember there are 3 R's to consults.  If those 3 R's are not documented, you should not bill a consult.  This sounds like an established patient visit.


----------

